

Is anyone doing the DARPA Network Challenge? - Ye-Ha

Let's form a YC group.<p>Email to yeehaa@gmail.com if interested and have ideas.
======
ispyaredballoon
We have a strong, nice team (I Spy a Red Balloon) that is giving all of the
prize money to charity (Red Cross). If you see a red balloon in the sky on
Dec. 5th, let us know at:

<http://www.ispyaredballoon.com/> or at facebook
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=201028633372> or text: (262) I-SPY-SPY
(262-477-9779)

